# What is your favorite fictional skyscraper?



## jwplilialnahyan (3 mo ago)

For me got loads of them. Some mostly here in UAE and Asia. A few though in the U.S.


----------



## SanFranRising (Jun 4, 2017)

Do you mean fictional or proposed but never got built/cancelled ? Fictional: The Glass Tower in the movie The Towering Inferno. Cancelled: The Chicago Spire. Fictional: Stark Enterprises Building in the MCU movies (most notably Iron Man ) Cancelled: The Tulip Tower (London).


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

500 Republica, Coruscant  










https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/500_Republica


----------



## jwplilialnahyan (3 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> 500 Republica, Coruscant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a beauty 💞💞 . Where is this located ?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

jwplilialnahyan said:


> What a beauty 💞💞 . Where is this located ?


Coruscant planet, Star Wars


----------



## jwplilialnahyan (3 mo ago)

SanFranRising said:


> Do you mean fictional or proposed but never got built/cancelled ? Fictional: The Glass Tower in the movie The Towering Inferno. Cancelled: The Chicago Spire. Fictional: Stark Enterprises Building in the MCU movies (most notably Iron Man ) Cancelled: The Tulip Tower (London).


*fictional*


----------



## jwplilialnahyan (3 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> Coruscant planet, Star Wars


Oh this was in the movie star wars LOL.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not skyscraper but skyline 
Hong Kong 2049 by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Cyberpunk Blues by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Imaginary Cityscape by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------

